# Flowmaster Super 40 Size?



## V8INTERCEPTOR (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone know what size or part number I need to buy for the super 40 mufflers. I called flowmaster and they do not have a clue. thanks in advance


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I do not know the exact size, but I had em on mine, and used the offset ones. Any reputable shop will be able to help you find the right ones after giving your car a lift! :cheers


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

here they are.....http://www.flowmastermufflers.com/products/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3446 The part # is 953049. Have them on my car!:cheers Hey Husker......still love the pic!


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Same here! hehehe I do a double take everytime I see yours! :cheers


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Do you use 3" in/out muffler w/ stepped pipe? or have you replaced the stock pipe w/ 3" pipe?

Thanks,

Stephen


----------

